# Oh My Goodness!!!!!!!!!!!



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Mom's day meal was awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I wish somebody would take your camera away from you. Like yesterday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

sorry
will be the last one


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

I call it inspiration!
Damn that looks good.


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

But where's your diet Pepsi like last time. I bet you thought you outlived that, huh?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Now that does look good.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks y'all. Sorry if I have irritated some folks.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't think you irritated anyone. 

Darin


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Irritated? Heck no. Hungry? Damn skippy I am after seeing that pic.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Finger_Mullet said:


> I don't think you irritated anyone.
> 
> Darin


Guess maybe my reading comp is a little off.
I will post a burger pic in a bit. Cooked last night.


----------

